# indica indoors



## michaelskunknasty (Aug 17, 2005)

I ve got a fast and heavy strain of indica "fat bastard" 4 plants about how much light do you think i need do you think i can get away with using flouresant gro lux or should i use HPS. growing in hot attic!


----------



## Max (Aug 17, 2005)

Well, I'm by no means an expert, so I should probably just keep my trap shut.  But what I lack in experience, I make up for in enthusiasm.  So here goes: 

Obviously, if HPS is an option for you, defintely use it over the flos.  In my opinion HPS is quite acceptable for vegatative growth and unsurpassed for flowering.  (Except, of course, by the Sun.)

I've never heard of "Fat Bastard", but I assume it has that name 'cause of the bud characteristics.  In which case, you really ought to use HPS for the flowering phase.  With a name like that, it would be a shame to use flos for budding.  

Simple equation.  More engergy (light) in = More mass (bud) out.  Sure, it's *possible* to cook a hamburger with a bic lighter, but wouldn't you rather use a campfire? 

Better cool off that attic with a fan, too.


----------



## michaelskunknasty (Aug 17, 2005)

spank you


----------



## Max (Aug 17, 2005)

How did you know I'm not wearing pants?


----------



## Hick (Aug 18, 2005)

"Not wearing pants"..whew!...for a moment, I thought tat was your nose!..


----------



## HERBMAN22 (Apr 23, 2008)

well max hit the nail right on the head cfls giv por yield hps will giv u good light penatration. extraction is a facter you can not neglect in a hot attic also look at air cooled lighting,air conditionig units,and a good supply of fresh air


----------



## smokybear (Apr 23, 2008)

I would opt for the HID system every time. Much better light penetration which means better yield in the end. You would have to find some way to cool your grow space in the attic. Do you have central air? You could cut into the air duct and run a vent into your growspace. I would go with a 400 watt hps. You could use cfls for veg and then use the hps for flower. That would save you on major heat issues while you get some sort of ventilation going. Just my thoughts. Keep us posted on what you decide to do. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Hick (Apr 24, 2008)

Post date.....


> 08-17-2005, 10:50 PM


----------



## Jsxventure (May 18, 2008)

I'm about to buy a 400w HPS, but how many plants could that flower?


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 18, 2008)

i would recommend whatever you can get into a 3'x3' space, but try not to go over that. you want to try to achieve 50w per sq. ft. & 9sq. is 44.5w sq. so with that being said you can do what you will with that space.


----------

